# What type of grill...



## garcia3441 (Jun 14, 2006)

We've had questions about burgers and steaks. So, to continue the flow, which kind of grill? Gas or Charcoal   ?


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 14, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> We've had questions about burgers and steaks. So, to continue the flow, which kind if grill? Gas or Charcoal   ?



It's not the grill, it's the skill! Charcoal is way hotter most of the time. Great for thin stuff. I hate my food like this!


----------



## Chris (Jun 14, 2006)

For convenience, gas. For flavor and superior grilling, charcoal.

However I prefer a smoker:

www.biggreenegg.com


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 14, 2006)

Hahah, you guys are gonna laugh, but I have one of these:

http://www.zojirushi.com/ourproducts/breadmakers/eb_cc.html

(I do not know why they list it under breadmakers)

It'll grill a london broil, and it will sear black lines like a regular grill. Major plus: I don't have to worry about starting a forest fire behind my apartment.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 14, 2006)

Chris said:


> However I prefer a smoker:
> 
> www.biggreenegg.com




My smoker.....
http://bbq.about.com/b/a/035246.htm


----------



## Firebeard (Jun 14, 2006)

Charcoal! I love to set stuff on fire! Plus it adds to the overall flavor.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jun 14, 2006)

Whatever's to hand. Generally use the gas grill as it's less of a pain in the arse to get going.


----------



## noodles (Jun 15, 2006)

I use propane and propane accessories.







Living in an apartment means you need to be able to cut the fuel source off immediately, and charcoal won't let you do that. Plus, charcoal is a pita to deal with when you grill as much as I do (every damn chance I get).

Lava rocks. Throw them in a propane grill, let them soak up all the drippings, and you won't miss charcoal so much.


----------



## nitelightboy (Jun 15, 2006)

I use gas, but the ULTIMATE in flavor is wood chips. Nothing beats wood. 

[action=nitelightboy]wishes he could think of a better way to say that.[/action]


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Jun 15, 2006)

George Foreman!


----------



## Drew (Jun 15, 2006)

Charcoal (adequately seasoned with wood chips, per NLB) is the way to go for flavor. As for cooking hotter, well, that's only a problem with thicker cuts if you like them medium or well. For medium rare types like myself, charcoal lets you get a nice seared exterior with the interior still staying juicy and rare. 

For convenience, it is tought to top gas...


----------



## Dive-Baum (Jun 15, 2006)

noodles said:


> I use propane and propane accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly, a messy propane grill kicks ass. Charcoal sux...OK lets wait around for a bit, ok it's too hot now. OK it's just right, Damn it's too cold...put in more charcoal and REPEAT.

Fuk that. Turn knob on tank, turn knob on grill, cook food, turn knobs off and DONE. I got kids man, no way are they or my wife waiting for charcoal. That stuff is for people with nothing better to do.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 15, 2006)

noodles said:


> when you grill as much as I do (every damn chance I get).



Amen!! We ordered pizza tonight. It's the first night off my grill has had in almost a year.

http://www.rasmussen.biz/grills/index.html

These have an infared burner. Anyone used one of these??


----------



## Popsyche (Jun 16, 2006)

Drew said:


> Charcoal (adequately seasoned with wood chips, per NLB) is the way to go for flavor. As for cooking hotter, well, that's only a problem with thicker cuts if you like them medium or well. For medium rare types like myself, charcoal lets you get a nice seared exterior with the interior still staying juicy and rare.



Yaa-suh! Pittsburgh me up one of those now! 

If you have some skills on that charcoal grill, you can do anything.


----------



## noodles (Jun 16, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> Fuk that. Turn knob on tank, turn knob on grill, cook food, turn knobs off and DONE. I got kids man, no way are they or my wife waiting for charcoal. That stuff is for people with nothing better to do.



 Hamburgers and hotdogs? Fifteen minutes, done.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 16, 2006)

Both have their place. If I'm getting serious about flavor, I use charcoal and a chimney. If I'm in a hurry, I turn on the gas grill.

Since I have kids, the gas grill wins a lot.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jun 20, 2006)

Since I don't own a gas grill... it's charcoal all the way.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 21, 2006)

Gas is what I'm stuck with... Id still rather cook over a campfire though.


----------



## David (Jun 21, 2006)

BinaryTox1n said:


> George Foreman!


ahhh... you got to it before I could! Damn!


----------



## Shawn (Jun 21, 2006)

BinaryTox1n said:


> George Foreman!




I like Charcoal too.


----------



## David (Jun 21, 2006)

if anyone ever watches the Hulk-hogan daddy-show-thing... he had this episode where he's trying to find out another profession, and he goes back to advertising. He said that back in his prime years, his manager told him take the blender, or the grill... and he never got back to him on that answer, so they just gave it to George. He got the blender, and barely made any money. I wonder if that is true.


----------



## Toshiro (Jun 21, 2006)

BinaryTox1n said:


> George Foreman!




I've actually burned out 3 of these, the first ones were shitty. I'm happy with my Zojirushi for the time being.


----------



## JPMDan (Jun 21, 2006)

Mesquite Charcoal


----------



## Drew (Jun 21, 2006)

Ironically, my roommate and I are shopping for a grille (he brought it up, completely independant of this thread as even though he plays a bit of guitar he isn't a member here... yet. ), and are probably going to go gas for convenience. 

I REALLY need to stock up on mesquite and hickory chips, then.


----------



## Buzz762 (Jun 21, 2006)

Drew said:


> Ironically, my roommate and I are shopping for a grille (he brought it up, completely independant of this thread as even though he plays a bit of guitar he isn't a member here... yet. ), and are probably going to go gas for convenience.
> 
> I REALLY need to stock up on mesquite and hickory chips, then.



Or you could attempt to make up the lack of flavor with seasoning or marinades.


----------



## Drew (Jun 21, 2006)

Buzz762 said:


> Or you could attempt to make up the lack of flavor with seasoning or marinades.



Preaching to the choir, bro.  I'm the SS.org resident culinary-snob. 

I've used a cannister of hickory chips in a gas grille before, and I gotta say it was like a night-and-day difference. It really changes the flavour of whatever it is you're grilling, and for the better - My buddy quartered up some peaches and grilled them up for dessert, and I've done it a couple times since but without the hickory smoke they just haven't quite been the same.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jun 21, 2006)

Drew said:


> I've used a cannister of hickory chips in a gas grille.



Have you tried something like this?

http://www.barbecuewood.com/-strse-440/Plank-Cooking,-Essence-Special/Detail.bok


----------



## Drew (Jun 21, 2006)

No, I haven't, but I've seen those for sale in a couple places now over the last few years, in particular Crate and Barrell, which is usually pretty up on trends in gormet cooking. Have you had any experience with one?


----------



## noodles (Jun 21, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> http://www.barbecuewood.com/-strse-440/Plank-Cooking,-Essence-Special/Detail.bok



Drew wouldn't need one of those. He could just use his Strat, because that plank needs to be good for something.


----------

